# Stinging with other bee species or wasps?



## foquilpin

Has anyone tried any bees other than honeybees? Sorry if this is off-topic. If so, could someone point me to a bigger bee venom therapy discussion forum?


----------



## Harley Craig

Why would you want to ?


----------



## foquilpin

Harley Craig said:


> Why would you want to ?


Could be more effective?


----------



## mrflegel

I think it is more like in real estate . Location , Location, Location. Hitting the pressure points to redirect the poison to the desired area is the key. Catching the other wasp and getting them to sting the iced area might be the trick. The upside is you can get many stings from one wasp and you don't kill any nice bees. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## foquilpin

mrflegel said:


> I think it is more like in real estate . Location , Location, Location. Hitting the pressure points to redirect the poison to the desired area is the key. Catching the other wasp and getting them to sting the iced area might be the trick. The upside is you can get many stings from one wasp and you don't kill any nice bees. Let us know how it works out for you.


Good points/ideas! And yes, I thought about the no-kill benefit too. You sound like an expert. I have an issue with front tendons (not back/Achilles tendons) in my right ankle (pain with each step). Where would the pressure points be for the right ankle? I’ve done about four treatments (about 4 stings each) around the body so far, and has helped other things (back pain and shoulder pain and tennis-elbow pain gone), but my right ankle pain is still there.


----------



## mrflegel

Expert . Not in this. New beekeeper here. I have been stung by almost everything thou. I have had a problem with my back. Pain running down my right leg to my knee. Got stung on my left ankle working the bees at night. 3 days later I noticed that the pain while not gone is at a way reduced level. Been stung other places with no obvious results. So that is my theory of the sting location having everything to do with it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bee Bliss

All of the following is what I have learned from an apitherapist or from reading. I have recently returned to stinging for tendonitis pain, etc.

I am not familiar with other venoms, but I know bee venom is anti-viral, anti-bacterial and anti-fungal. It is used for many things.....infection, pain, inflammation, anti-cancer, diseases, asthma, etc. It is the body's response to the venom that can cause healing. Venom causes a response by the body that floods the area with blood flow bringing oxygen, warmth, fluids and other chemicals from the body to deal with the venom thus healing. It can waken up the immune system and/or boost it. There are chemicals also in bee venom that are present in the human body/brain. I prefer not to call honey bee venom a poison. It is medicinal. We were also told to take propolis, pollen, royal jelly, honey and "homemade bee bread".

Charles Mraz stung people for over 60 years and wrote a book about it. He was his first "patient". He networked with some medical doctors and some were from Europe. 

Areas to sting include:

1. Spine - can be stung 1 inch apart eventually. Sting the area that corresponds to the part of the body you want to benefit from stings. The nerves travel along the spine and branch out to different areas of the body. The upper third of the spine would be for arms, shoulders, the middle spine would be for organs and the lower third would be for legs, hips, etc.

2. Trigger spots. Press firmly along nerve meridians with the thumb and sting the spots that hurt.

3. Sting scars and moles - Sting scars eventually all along it 1 inch apart.

4. Sting location - For example, elbow or knee, or even lungs, etc. There are charts for this.
~~~~~~~~~
In general at one stinging session, keep stings about 2 inches apart. Exceptions are spine and scars.

Make sure you are not allergic. Avoid alcohol 24 hrs. before and 24 hrs. after. Know that bee venom may interact with medications. Know how to use an epi pen and keep it nearby when stinging. Drink water and do not sting on an empty stomach. Keep a log of your stings in a notebook. You will forget. Make notes on progress as well. A person that is stinging may feel a little ill in about a week or two due to the body feeling the stress of pathogens dying off due to venom. This will pass.

Itching and swelling will be present at first, may eventually increase to a great local reaction and then when immunity starts there will be very little itching or swelling. Venom will still be effective even though immunity is achieved.

We ice first, dry the area and apply the bee using a reverse tweezers. Ice eliminates or reduces the punch of the sting. Some areas are still tender.


----------



## Barry

foquilpin said:


> I have an issue with front tendons (not back/Achilles tendons) in my right ankle (pain with each step). Where would the pressure points be for the right ankle?


Experiment. My peroneal longus tendon has different feelings along the incision. Even though the tendon goes under the ankle bone, I have found the most relief from stings on the ankle bone area. Along the incision is somewhat numb, so I don't feel the stings as much, but even though it's more painful up front on the ankle bone, it feels better the next day.


----------



## Harley Craig

My response to asking why lies in the fact that BVT needs to be done on an ongoing scheduled basis and unless you raise wasps or other stinging insects how to you propose the collect them when needed. Also there is no studies that I am aware of and plenty of studies on bees. Why try to reinvent the wheel? If you don't want to kill you bees there are apitherapy kits that include a small screen that the bee stings you through it doesn't allow the stinger to go deep enough to catch the barb and therefore it isn't released and the bee can bet set free unharmed for ice I took a 6in piece of 3/4 copper pipe and soldered on end caps make sure you drill a small hole in the first cap before you solder on the second fill it with a 75/25 alcohol water mix and epoxy a screw in the hole and freeze hold this in the spot you want to sting for about 30 seconds and you won't feel it at all


----------



## mrflegel

All I can say is wow. I have read everything previously listed in the archives here, and Bee Bliss and the others come to the rescue. What a great group of people we have here. I have learned so much from all here and I am so blessed to have these amazing creatures live on my small farm.Thanks Mike


----------

